# Special order ready to mail out



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Just completed these for a lady in SC 
She is using them for christmas gifts


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are beautiful, the lady will love them.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

How nice!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

They are so beautiful......she will be so happy with them


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> Just completed these for a lady in SC
> She is using them for christmas gifts


Very lovely she sure is getting a jump on Christmas ( too soon for me) :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

scottishlass said:


> Very lovely she sure is getting a jump on Christmas ( too soon for me) :thumbup: :thumbup:


I see you are in NC..what part? I am in Raleigh


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

They certainly are beautiful, and your work is exquisite.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

You do such beautiful work!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

All are wonderful. Good job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

All are beautiful.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

As always, Sue, beautiful work!


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

I saw one of your scissors cases. The lady I test knit for bought one and it is beautiful. She said she was so tired of people picking up her sewing scissors and using them for other things, now they know they cannot use the scissors in the case


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Punkin51 said:


> I saw one of your scissors cases. The lady I test knit for bought one and it is beautiful. She said she was so tired of people picking up her sewing scissors and using them for other things, now they know they cannot use the scissors in the case


 Oh that is so nice to hear and yes a good way to keep them "safe" from others!! I have been so pleased so many have liked my scissors cases..and they are fun to come up with the various designs


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Lovely!!!


----------



## DonnaJean1234 (Mar 31, 2012)

You do beautiful work.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I just love looking at your work!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

jeannietta said:


> I just love looking at your work!


thanks...I certainly do enjoy this craft...


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Nice work. Love the sail boat - haven't seen that one on your prior postings!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

SavvyCrafter said:


> Nice work. Love the sail boat - haven't seen that one on your prior postings!


Thank you ...no it was a special order and she asked me to design one with a sale boat and the flag and she had seen the flower and fish one before and wanted those in those colors...part of the fun of doing these is the designing them...not that I am so artistic but these simple designs are fun .

Had several people ask about the sailboat since I posted the pic so I thnk I will do one or two more of those in hopes of selling some of those this summer


----------



## Misty Mama (Dec 13, 2013)

Beautiful work


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

Sue Fish: another gorgeous exhibit of your work! I'm a big fan of yours, though have had to give up handwork in my old age. Grrr! BTW, my son and his family live in Raleigh.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

tielma said:


> Sue Fish: another gorgeous exhibit of your work! I'm a big fan of yours, though have had to give up handwork in my old age. Grrr! BTW, my son and his family live in Raleigh.


Well thank you so much...Do you get to visit them much? Our son moved here for work about 4 yrs ago and as we came to visit we loved it and decided to buy a house on the same golf course...just love it here but still go back and forth to Ct where we have a home and our daughter and family are there..we lived in St Johnsbury Vt many yrs ago...what part of Vermont are you in?


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> Well thank you so much...Do you get to visit them much? Our son moved here for work about 4 yrs ago and as we came to visit we loved it and decided to buy a house on the same golf course...just love it here but still go back and forth to Ct where we have a home and our daughter and family are there..we lived in St Johnsbury Vt many yrs ago...what part of Vermont are you in?


Unfortunately we haven't been able to visit them down there, but they come up to Vt often. From the pics they have sent, Raleigh (and NC in general) looks so pretty and inviting. We are in Southern Vt. not far from Brattleboro.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

tielma said:


> Unfortunately we haven't been able to visit them down there, but they come up to Vt often. From the pics they have sent, Raleigh (and NC in general) looks so pretty and inviting. We are in Southern Vt. not far from Brattleboro.


Oh that is too bad..really is a lovely area..but glad they get to Vermont...quite a haul...oh yes been thru southern vermont alot over the yrs going back and forth to Saratoga NY..family there and going back and forth from Ct etc


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous work....


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

nice work


----------



## emily hayes (May 15, 2011)

love your work, have been following your pictures and finally decided to try this craft myself. Unfortunately, I am not doing too well. I find the loops on the underside do not always form. Cant figure out what I am doing wrong and getting frustrated. I am using the weavers cloth and med needle with 3 strands of embroidery floss Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

emily hayes said:


> love your work, have been following your pictures and finally decided to try this craft myself. Unfortunately, I am not doing too well. I find the loops on the underside do not always form. Cant figure out what I am doing wrong and getting frustrated. I am using the weavers cloth and med needle with 3 strands of embroidery floss Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


Keep your fabric as tight as possible..don't try to go too fast. Barely take the needle out and push all the way back in very close to previous stitch...check a YouTube for visual info.....keep at it


----------



## emily hayes (May 15, 2011)

Thx so much for your quick reply. I have watched a few videos and it looked so darn easy. Guess it is one of those crafts that I will have to keep practicing till I can get it right. wish me luck!!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

emily hayes said:


> Thx so much for your quick reply. I have watched a few videos and it looked so darn easy. Guess it is one of those crafts that I will have to keep practicing till I can get it right. wish me luck!!


Welcome ..happened to pop online and saw your post. Yes just take your time and practice!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful work, as always. I know she'll love them. I wonder if she'll be able to part with all of them? I don't think I would. Aloha... Bev


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> Keep your fabric as tight as possible..don't try to go too fast. Barely take the needle out and push all the way back in very close to previous stitch...check a YouTube for visual info.....keep at it


I've had the same experience. I can't tighten the hoop enough so the fabric stays tight. I'm thinking of trying stretcher bars next. Any thoughts on this? I'm finding I'm very frustrated at this point. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

blawler said:


> I've had the same experience. I can't tighten the hoop enough so the fabric stays tight. I'm thinking of trying stretcher bars next. Any thoughts on this? I'm finding I'm very frustrated at this point. Aloha... Bev


Gosh I kind of wish I had the hoop on a stand some use..not sure how it is..send me a plane ticket and I'll come help you! Lol


----------



## emily hayes (May 15, 2011)

I do too have trouble keeping the fabric taut. Ive tightened the screws with a pair of pliers but fabric still shifts.


----------



## emily hayes (May 15, 2011)

sue, do you mind me asking how long u tried before it worked for you?


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Sue Fish said:


> Gosh I kind of wish I had the hoop on a stand some use..not sure how it is..send me a plane ticket and I'll come help you! Lol


I used to do counted cross stitch so I have a floor stand to hold the stretcher bars. Don't know if I'd need it, though. Haven't tried it yet. I'll let you know how it works when I do. Thanks for your quick response. Aloha... Bev. P.S. Wish I COULD send you a plane ticket.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

blawler said:


> I used to do counted cross stitch so I have a floor stand to hold the stretcher bars. Don't know if I'd need it, though. Haven't tried it yet. I'll let you know how it works when I do. Thanks for your quick response. Aloha... Bev. P.S. Wish I COULD send you a plane ticket.


<}}}><. Good luck. Keep us posted


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

They are really lovely Sue!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

I wish I was on her Christmas list!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sue, you do lovely work & thanks for sharing with us what you have been up to.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Sue, you do lovely work & thanks for sharing with us what you have been up to.


Thank you ...I am just finishing up 5 christmas ornaments and another scissors case...will show pics in a day or so.............still having fun with these things


----------



## Nanner1950 (Oct 23, 2011)

Your work is beautiful. Your finished product makes a very nice presentation.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

lovely as always


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

They are all gorgeous..Your work is excellent.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

amudaus said:


> They are all gorgeous..Your work is excellent.


Thank you very much..it is a fun little hobby for me


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Who wouldn't want one of these as a gift?


----------



## niknmiasmom (Apr 8, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Your work is just gorgeous! Love all of the designs. Are you on etsy? or any other site?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

debch said:


> Your work is just gorgeous! Love all of the designs. Are you on etsy? or any other site?


Thanks so much...not not on etsy or anything..just been selling to local friends and online chat friends etc...I really should look int oEtsy but haven't yet...


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Sue, they are gorgeous. Well done


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

debch said:


> Your work is just gorgeous! Love all of the designs. Are you on etsy? or any other site?


If interested I do sell my notecards...


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

emily hayes said:


> Thx so much for your quick reply. I have watched a few videos and it looked so darn easy. Guess it is one of those crafts that I will have to keep practicing till I can get it right. wish me luck!!


Have you done better yet?


----------



## emily hayes (May 15, 2011)

I think I am improving a bit. Using just 2 strands of floss has helped immensely but am still having little success with the finer parts of some designs. Unfortunately some designs that I thought would work are almost unrecognizable in the finished product but I am determined to keep trying. It will be a long time before I am anywhere near as good at it as you but I do enjoy the craft so any tips you can give me will be much appreciated. And as soon as I can get my son to show me how to transfer pics of what I have done to my computer, I will post them.
Thx for asking, it is good of you.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

emily hayes said:


> I think I am improving a bit. Using just 2 strands of floss has helped immensely but am still having little success with the finer parts of some designs. Unfortunately some designs that I thought would work are almost unrecognizable in the finished product but I am determined to keep trying. It will be a long time before I am anywhere near as good at it as you but I do enjoy the craft so any tips you can give me will be much appreciated. And as soon as I can get my son to show me how to transfer pics of what I have done to my computer, I will post them.
> Thx for asking, it is good of you.


Start off with very simple designs and I do find it is hard to get a lot of detail


----------



## emily hayes (May 15, 2011)

Yes you are right, the simpler the better. I have found some designs I like on pinterest and will sort thru them for inspiration. Look forward to seeing more of your work ok KP too! you've been an inspiration to me.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> Welcome ..happened to pop online and saw your post. Yes just take your time and practice!


I wondered how you are doing with punch needle?


----------



## emily hayes (May 15, 2011)

OOps, somehow I typed a msge to you and it went into cyberspace I guess. Anyway, thx for asking and altho I was improving and enjoying the needlepunch projects, my thumb began to ache so much I had to give it up for a while. I do intend to go back to it soon but in the time being I am making Barbie outfits for my darling grand daughter. And altho I love seeing your paper crafts, they are very beautiful, I do miss seeing your needlepunch projects. They certainly inspired me!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

emily hayes said:


> OOps, somehow I typed a msge to you and it went into cyberspace I guess. Anyway, thx for asking and altho I was improving and enjoying the needlepunch projects, my thumb began to ache so much I had to give it up for a while. I do intend to go back to it soon but in the time being I am making Barbie outfits for my darling grand daughter. And altho I love seeing your paper crafts, they are very beautiful, I do miss seeing your needlepunch projects. They certainly inspired me!


Maybe go back to it a little at a time..
I have a special order I hsould be working on right now but got so excited about the paper cards etc..will get it finished up this weekend ...You will see more of my ornaments soon as I need to get them ready for this fall...


----------



## emily hayes (May 15, 2011)

Yes in a week or so I will try again. I bought the set of hoops recommended for needle punch work but find the fabric does slip, hence the achy thumb. Will look forward to seeing your projects here in future.


----------



## AveryF89 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

